# Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 & Others Listed as Production Ended by Canon UK



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

```
<p>A reader sent in a link to Canon UK that shows the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 and Canon EF 50mm f/2.5 compact macro as “production ended”.  Quite often we see typos on various Canon web sites, but it’s often only one lens. In this case, three lenses that were thought to be current are there. Three typos? I guess it’s possible, but unlikely. The EF 135mm f/2.8 soft focus lens is also makes the list and I do not remember it being officially discontinued.</p>
<p>Of these, the EF 50mm f/1.4 is the obvious candidate for replacement. I’m not sure how many people used the compact macro and I’ve never met anyone that owns a soft focus 135mm.</p>
<p>Check out <a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/content/?itemid=tcm:14-1254703" target="_blank">the list for yourself</a>.</p>
<p><em>thanks Nik</em></p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 3, 2015)

If true then finally that prehistoric 50mm macro might be replaced.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2015)

This seems to be saying the 100mm macro lens is also being discontinued???
I was wanting that L lens to start experimenting with macro...wonder why they're ending production on that too?

Cayenne


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 3, 2015)

They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00



I worked in photo retail when the L version of the 100mm macro came out, our small little store had at least 10 copies of the original 100mm macro lens in stock, and a few are still there. I imagine that's probably the case across the board.

I'm not sure if the original is still on Canon price lists and available for order from the warehouse.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 3, 2015)

The EF 50mm f1.4 is in stock with all the main camera stores and at Canon UK. The EF 50mm f2.5 Macro appears to be discontinued.


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Dec 3, 2015)

I still have that ancient 50 Compact Macro I used with a 40D prior to getting the 100L macro. Now that I have a 6D, the 100 macro gets a workout both for macro and general photography. My first lens with IS and I find extremely useful. The 50 is occasionally used as I do not have a lens between 40 and 70mm. Ancient, with loud, searching auto focus, but optically it is excellent. I would not trade it for a dozen so-called nifty-50s.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00
> ...


A friend "in the know" in the UK confirmed that the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM is not discontinued. No comment on the others.


----------



## nickorando (Dec 3, 2015)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>Of these, the EF 50mm f/1.4 is the obvious candidate for replacement. I’m not sure how many people used the compact macro and I’ve never met anyone that owns a soft focus 135mm.</p>
> <p>Check out <a href="http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/content/?itemid=tcm:14-1254703" target="_blank">the list for yourself</a>.</p>
> <p><em>thanks Nik</em></p>
> [/html]



I own - and use - all three.


----------



## HoodlessShooter (Dec 3, 2015)

At this point would Canon really release a newly developed f1.4 Non-L 50? We just got the warmed-over 50 1.8 STM, that covers the entry level, and most people probably want something that will compete with the Sigma, but I just cannot see Canon making that as a non-L. Perhaps they will replace both the 50 f1.4 and the 50 f2.5 Macro with a 50 f2 IS Macro with 1:2 capability?


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Dec 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00


Actually the list says "EF100mm f/2.8 Macro" - not USM. It refers to the old 100/2.8 macro with AFD focusing, discontinued in approx. 2000 when the 100/2.8 USM was launched.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Dec 3, 2015)

I wonder how many of Canon's lenses are selling close to zero copies, but are kept officially continued so Canon can make those impressive lines lineup photos with a huge array of lenses, just to make them look bigger and better than the competition? 

I would make a rough guess that 80%+ of their lens sales go to less than 20% of their lineup. 

By Canon doing so well in making the world's best DSLR zoom lenses in a few categories, I think they have somewhat cannibalized a few of their slower primes lenses.


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 3, 2015)

Part of me continues to wonder if Canon would bother with a new 50 1.2L. Everyone else keeps making amazing 1.4s. If they did discontinue the 50 1.4, is it possible the new 50L would simply be a 1.4 instead of a new 1.2?


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 3, 2015)

The L Macro isn't going anywhere. But the non-L might. I own the non-L and there isn't a whole lot of difference between the two version except IS.



Steve Balcombe said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00
> ...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve Balcombe said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00
> ...


Yes I know it was others suggesting the L version.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Dec 3, 2015)

It would make a lot of sense to produce a EF 50mm f1.4L and both the EF 50mm f1.2L and the EF 50mm f1.4 USM lens be discontinued. The difference is only 1/2 stop and yes people will jump up & down and talk about the Bokah difference but for Canon it makes much more sense to take on both Sigma & Zeiss at 1.4


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Dec 3, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> It would make a lot of sense to produce a EF 50mm f1.4L and both the EF 50mm f1.2L and the EF 50mm f1.4 USM lens be discontinued. The difference is only 1/2 stop and yes people will jump up & down and talk about the Bokah difference but for Canon it makes much more sense to take on both Sigma & Zeiss at 1.4



I disagree. While I do agree that the usefulness would not be much different between f1.2 and f1.4, I do think Canon will go f1.2 again just to one-up the competition. An f1.2 lens isn't really gathering much more light for current digital sensors than f1.4, so even 1/2 stop is being highly generous. Kind of like how the 11-24 went wider than is really useful for many cases, and nobody was really asking for an 11mm rectilinear lens. But since it beat the Sigma 12-24 for that title, it stands out.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 3, 2015)

C'mon Canon. 

[Trance voice:] _Dooooooo it._

- A


----------



## tcmatthews (Dec 3, 2015)

I want to see a Canon FE 50 f2 IS Macro and a new FE 50L IS 1.4 or 1.2. And leave out the Lifesize converter this time.


----------



## cayenne (Dec 3, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Part of me continues to wonder if Canon would bother with a new 50 1.2L. Everyone else keeps making amazing 1.4s. If they did discontinue the 50 1.4, is it possible the new 50L would simply be a 1.4 instead of a new 1.2?



I'd started another thread on the new 50L in the lens forum.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28513.0

It seems there are good rumors of a new 50L f/1.2 in the works, but when I'd heard the rumor, it was said possibly as early as the first of the year coming up, but on that thread some are saying that it will be likely much longer before we get the new 50L 1.2 design....


C


----------



## Tinky (Dec 3, 2015)

I used to use the 50mm f2.5 on my EOS 5 (a2e) never made as much sense when I went digital, I tested it along side a 60mm ef-s and a Sigma 70mm f2.8..

The 50 had terrible chroma wide open on high contrast areas, maybe an artefact of digital as I don't recall it on my film shots, I was onto and still frequently using my EOS 3 by then, which ruled out the 60mm, so I tried the 70mm. A little unusual on ff, but perfect on my 400d, and pretty flawless optically. All 3 were slow at the macro range, but the limiter on the sigma, and the usm on the 60 made them viable for portraiture etc, the 50 was just slow and nasty.

I also owned a 135mm f2.8. Equated to a fast 200mm on my 400d. Fast in terms if light at least, but the old afd motor was grim. Nice images with the sf dialled out, I got rid of it when I noticed a hazy optic one day... yup, you guessed it, the early cersions had a hazy ekement to help with the sf technique, on later productions the element was less obviosly hazy.

Never used the 50 f1.4. Went with the sigma instead, which is about to become a 62mm f0.9, along with my 43mm f0.9 and my 105mm f0.9 thanks to my new panny g7 and metabones speedbooster xl.


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 3, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> I wonder how many of Canon's lenses are selling close to zero copies, but are kept officially continued so Canon can make those impressive lines lineup photos with a huge array of lenses, just to make them look bigger and better than the competition?



I've seen more 75-300mm in hands of photographers than all primes longer than 135mm combined.



PhotographyFirst said:


> I would make a rough guess that 80%+ of their lens sales go to less than 20% of their lineup.



I'll bet good money that's true.


----------



## bcflood (Dec 3, 2015)

The 50 1.4 and the 85 1.8 are the two lenses I'd love to see updated in 2016. I'd love to have IS on each. I'd hope there would still be a 1.4 and a 1.2 50mm to give some middle-ground for the advanced amateurs/prosumer bunch. That way the 1.4 can land around $500-600 or so, and have the $1,500 lens be the 1.2L.


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 3, 2015)

I bought my 50/2.5CM new 12 years ago, and I still have it and use it, although not as much as I used to. But I won't part with it unless Canon comes out with a USM replacement. I'm on the AHSanford "please release a 50 IS USM lens" bandwagon. If that lens were to include a macro function, it'd just be icing on the cake.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 3, 2015)

I'll repost my recent posting on potential pricing of the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM.

Presuming the next 50mm is non-L and USM, if it actually turns out to be...

...IS + f/1.4 --> You're honestly in the $1,000 territory. Consider: that lens will be 90% as sharp as the Art for half the size and weight with reliable first party autofocus and image stabilization. That's a killer value proposition.

...IS + f/1.8 --> Provided it's clearly optical superior and has all the 24/28/35 lens features we want (i.e it's not the recent nifty fifty with USM and IS and everything else is the same), I'd say you're in the $600-800 range. It's worth $500 but Canon will charge us more.

...No IS + f/1.4 --> Same proviso as before, and though aperture is sexier than IS to most people, $600-800 stills seems about right.

...No IS + f/1.8 --> you could argue 'why make this lens', but for the features I mentioned before, perhaps $300-400. I just don't see them making this lens, though.

Agree, disagree?

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 3, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I'll repost my recent posting on potential pricing of the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM.
> 
> Presuming the next 50mm is non-L and USM, if it actually turns out to be...
> 
> ...



Don't agree. I don't see a 50 f1.4 IS being much more than $800 at launch and a fairly quick settle back to $650.

Also, the 35 f2 IS is much more than 90% of the 35 f1.4 L MkII let alone the Sigma, I don't see why the 50's would be any different.


----------



## mrzero (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve Balcombe said:


> jeffa4444 said:
> 
> 
> > They have not ended productionof the EF 100mm f2.8L IS USM the lens listed is the EF 100mm f2.8 USM. However all the main stockists have it in stock and Canon are selling it themselves from the Canon UK web-site at £ 429.00
> ...


Actually, the list includes both non-L 100mm Macro lenses. The USM version is line 6, the non-USM predecessor is much lower on the page.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 3, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > I'll repost my recent posting on potential pricing of the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM.
> ...


I also doubt the $1000 range for a non-L 50 replacement. Here is a list of all non-L lenses I can think of that are priced over $999:
- The non-L TS-E lenses
- The MP-E 65mm f/2.8
- All the DO-branded lenses

Canon appears to place a $700-800 MRSP price cap on non-L designs. If it can't be marketed below that price range then it doesn't get made. So I think it seems unlikely that a 50/1.4 IS USM will be $1000 (or any more) unless it was L branded.

Regarding what I think is most likely replacement for 50/1.4... I'd say 50/1.8 IS USM. 

Speculation: I think to allow for IS group movement a 1.4 IS USM will require larger glass elements than a conventional f/1.4 lens so will drive the costs up and engineering complexity up. Such costs would only be justified in for an L or specialty lens (e.g. DO /TS-E/Macro) 

Speculation: I think for f/1.8 IS you could just use an f/1.4 or f/1.6 optical design and sacrifice some diffuse light transmission to allow sufficient leeway for the IS group to do its vibration compensation. You'll also get the benefit of improved vignette performance. I suspect this is how Tamron went about their f/1.8 VC lens designs.

P.S. There was a 58mm f/1.4 patent a while back which could be a potential alternative to the 50/1.2, as a direct competitor to the Nikon 58/1.4 lens and also very close to the Otus 1.4/55 in terms of focal length.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 3, 2015)

I expect we are going to see a new EF 50/1.4 very soon and it will have an optical formula similar to the Tamron 45/1.8, perhaps a tad more complex but without IS.


----------



## pj1974 (Dec 3, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I'll repost my recent posting on potential pricing of the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM.
> 
> Presuming the next 50mm is non-L and USM, if it actually turns out to be...
> 
> ...



Ahsanford, I’ve read many of your posts about the 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM… often making me smile! We’re in the same boat, that are very keen for Canon to produce a new non-L EF 50mm USM prime.

Before I get onto your list, I was tempted by the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 STM, and bought one (got a good deal at my local camera store here in Adelaide, South Australia – where I have bought other gear). I have previously owned 2 versions of the Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II; however I have sold both mainly due to the AF inconsistency. The STM is a huge step up in terms of AF consistency (almost can’t fault it’s AF reliability) and also a welcome boost in AF speed, and a marginal improvement in IQ (mainly better bokeh, and slightly sharper / more contrast). 

For the awesome price, the 50mm STM punches well above its weight. It produces great images from f/2.5 onwards, with f/2.2 being ‘ok’. f/1.8 and f/2 lack contrast and sharpness (especially at the borders). However this lens still does not tick all the boxes I would like to see in ‘my dream’ 50mm. Better IQ wide open, true full ring USM focusing and IS would really make me a happy camper / customer…. But ‘when’ will such a new fast 50mm USM prime be produced, oh Canon? (In the meantime I plan to keep my 50mm f/1.8 STM).

General statements first… I think Canon learned a lesson with initially pricing the 24mm and 28mm f/2.8 USM IS lenses way too high… 
IS > ‘sexier’ than a slightly larger aperture, between f/1.4–f/2. Good IQ wide open more important than having larger aperture, but-low-IQ-at-that-setting.
Now to your list, ahsanford… (I’ll use USD$ and RRP to keep things simple… though I acknowledge many of us on this website live elsewhere in the world) 

IS + f/1.4 --> although I’d hope it is not in the $1,000 range, but rather around $700 - $850, I expect it’s RRP will be around $900 - $1,000. 

IS + f/1.8 --> The difference between f/1.4 and f/1.8 is fairly ‘large’ in terms of Canon’s pricing policy / marketing…. So I would say $650-$800.

No IS + f/1.4 --> $700-$850 would be my guess for this lens.

No IS + f/1.8 --> $450 - $550, but yes, I agree that it would seem to make little sense for Canon to release such a lens.

One of my main points of reference is that current B&HPhotoVideo ‘full’ prices for 24mm, 28mm and 35mm (f/2) are all $550. From what I have read, making a 50mm lens with good IQ is somewhat easier than any of the previously mentioned ‘wider’ lenses.

My other main point of reference is the Tamron SP 45mm f/1.8 Di VC USD lens, recently released. It is currently $599 and includes pretty much everything I (and I expect many others) would want in a Canon 50mm f/nooneknows USM. It has a few AF ‘niggles’ (but not as many reported AF issues as the Sigma 50mm ART) and appears to have higher CA than desired. But apart from that, it appears to be a reasonably good lens, with some lovely features, good IQ, great MFD, smooth MF ring, etc.

You know what I would REALLY like… a f/1.6 mm USM IS at $750! C’mon Canon, you can do it! Why are f/1.6 lenses not commonly manufactured? It hits a sweet spot with me, to make a f/1.6 lens – with good IQ wide open…..

Well, there you have my 2 cents worth, folk. Happy Friday and weekend to you all.

Paul


----------



## Quackator (Dec 3, 2015)

Steve Balcombe said:


> Actually the list says "EF100mm f/2.8 Macro" - not USM. It refers to the old 100/2.8 macro with AFD focusing, discontinued in approx. 2000 when the 100/2.8 USM was launched.



Actually both AFD and USM 2.8/100 mm Macro lenses before the IS USM L are on the list.

I have the 2.5/50mm compact macro and even the lifesize adapter.
Aside of the noisy and slow AFD motor, the lens itself has good 
optical performance.

After buying the Sigma ART 50, my interest in any new 
Canon 50mm is rather academical in nature.


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 4, 2015)

Canon has listed other lenses as out of production recently, only for them to begin turning up again. The 24-105 f/4, 70-200 f/4, etc. It seems really 50/50 whether or not Canon saying a lens is out of production actually means it's gone for good/being replaced, or merely just temporarily not being assembled


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 4, 2015)

Only very popular lenses like the kit lenses are manufactured constantly.
Most other lenses are made in batches. The size of the batches vary from lens to lens, so it's not uncommon for a lens to be out of production when the manufacturer is still holding good stocks, and can then go back in production when their stocks go down, so I wouldn't be too concerned if your wanted lens is "currently" out of production.

Canon will always have some f1.2 lenses available, because they can, and Nikon can't because their throats are too narrow.
Why do you think so many top portraiters use Canon. That extra .2 makes a difference.


----------



## George D. (Dec 4, 2015)

For me it seems certain that the new 50/1.4 will appear the closer we reach to the appearance of the 1DX2 (and 5D4). It's a flagship lens. Not in the way of the "L" series but that of the standard bearer. There's no better publicity for Canon to introduce the 1DX2 with the next generation 50/1.4.


----------



## apersson850 (Dec 4, 2015)

I actually do have a friend who owns a 135 mm softfocus lens. But he's the only one I've ever met.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Dec 4, 2015)

mrzero said:


> Steve Balcombe said:
> 
> 
> > jeffa4444 said:
> ...



So it does, my apologies.


----------



## rfdesigner (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm still betting on three new 50mm lenses

1: a new 50L, probably f1.2.. utterly awesome lens.. Would get well over 40Mpix on DxOs lens ratings with gorgeous Boke and a price tag to go with it.
2: a new 50f1.4 ringUSM, better coatings, fettled optics so it's "within range" of the sigma. Doesn't need to be better, leave that to the L, just good enough that it's seriously considered, and like the 50STM did for the 1.8 fixes EVERYTHING that's wrong with the previous version.
3: a new F2.8 IS MACRO, at a similar price point to the 28f2.8 IS and it's siblings


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 4, 2015)

apersson850 said:


> I actually do have a friend who owns a 135 mm softfocus lens. But he's the only one I've ever met.



A colleague of mine had one back when we worked together, some 15 years ago. Of course, that was when the vast majority of us were still shooting film. I don't know if she still has hers or not, but she always insisted that the SF lens be used when photographing _her_!



rfdesigner said:


> I'm still betting on three new 50mm lenses
> 
> 1: a new 50L, probably f1.2.. utterly awesome lens.. Would get well over 40Mpix on DxOs lens ratings with gorgeous Boke and a price tag to go with it.
> 2: a new 50f1.4 ringUSM, better coatings, fettled optics so it's "within range" of the sigma. Doesn't need to be better, leave that to the L, just good enough that it's seriously considered, and like the 50STM did for the 1.8 fixes EVERYTHING that's wrong with the previous version.
> 3: a new F2.8 IS MACRO, at a similar price point to the 28f2.8 IS and it's siblings



Seems logical, and if you're correct, I'll probably be buying a #2 and a #3 ...


----------



## sanj (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope they do not dump the 50 1.2. It is an important lens.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 4, 2015)

sanj said:


> I hope they do not dump the 50 1.2. It is an important lens.



They won't. But they have to decide if the next f/1.2L will remain the specialty wide-aperture art / magic / draw tool it is today and don't mind getting pasted by the Sigma Arts and Otuses of the world for overall sharpness in reviews, or if they want to join them and offer a beastly super-resolving pickle jar of a tool.

Remember, with the 35L II, they went with the latter. With the next 50L and 85L however, one could certainly argue that the magic/bokeh/feel of those focal lengths is more important than how sharp it is. We shall see what Canon chooses to do there.

- A


----------



## PureClassA (Dec 4, 2015)

IF they keep the 50 in a 1.2 flavor (and I'm not totally convinced they will yet) They aren't going to release it unless it's a knockout punch. Again, this is why i have some doubts about a new 1.2. A 1.4 which yields tack sharp results and quality bokeh is already on the books with the new 35 Mk II. Making a new 1.2 that can yield the same levels is a taller order. That's not to say they aren't trying. I'm fairly certain they are. Time will tell. Either way, a new 50mm L would be a fine co-release with a 1DX2 and I'd guess we see it sometime around then or slightly before.


----------



## crashpc (Dec 4, 2015)

50mm f/1.8 STM
50mm f/1.6 IS USM
50mm f/1.2 L USM

That would be very nice differentiation....


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 4, 2015)

crashpc said:


> 50mm f/1.8 STM
> 50mm f/1.6 IS USM
> 50mm f/1.2 L USM
> 
> That would be very nice differentiation....



I largely agree. I see a three price point market, possibly four if the ancient 50mm f/2.5 1:2 macro is updated (I really consider that a different animal, though):


50 f/1.8 STM --> inexpensive, sharp and light, but basically lacking any notable lens 'creature comfort' features -- it's only manual focus by wire, there's no distance scale, slower AF, non-sharpness metrics are not terribly well controlled (distortion, chromatic aberrations), etc.


50 f/nooneknows IS USM --> which takes everything from the line above but adds: 
A comprehensively better IQ
IS
Full time manual focusing instead of focus by wire with the shutter button half-pressed
Proper/modern/consistent/fast USM focusing
Internal focusing -- no externally sliding bits that can serve as a conduit for moisture or dust.
Much better build quality like the 24/28/35 IS refresh lenses
Still relatively small and light


50 f/1.2L II --> has everything the 50 f/nooneknows IS USM has, but is that extra bit faster, can be as big as needed for maximum IQ, and adds a red ring, a weathersealing gasket, and probably that BR gunk in the 35L II. With a Mk II version, Canon needs to decide if that lens can get by on reputation, 'magic', and that odd plane of focus meant for small DOF (i.e. some believe it's an _f/1.2 - f/2 only_ sort of lens and general 50 use is wasted with it) -- or if they want to modernize the lens to compete from a corner to corner sharpness perspective.

- A


----------



## martti (Dec 5, 2015)

Today it was the first time I tried to shoot with the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 anywhere near wide open.
It is not very good shot like that. In fact, it has multiple issues and the end result is not even artistic.
There are two reasons to that, the first one that I am not an artist and the second one has to do with the quality of the lens. Shooting people in low light in parties, I prefer the old 35mm f/1.4. Shooting portraits it is either the 85mm or the 100mm. Or the Tamron zoom, if ever it comes back from the repair.

I have a hard time understanding people who make a big noise about the 50mm lenses of Canon...there are four of them. Each one has its limitations. Sigma and Zeiss make better 50mm lenses than the Canons currently available. So many people are having fits because Canon is not giving them a _sharp_ 50mm lense. Or Sony sensors. No partridge in a pear tree, non plus. Canon, bad, Canon disappear!

Something bizarre going on there...it is true that for instance this little flower shows CA and ghosting and busy bokeh but people do not care about that, they think that the flower is not blue enough...poor flower, doing its best.







I put it through PerfectlyClear2.0 because Ken said it makes all pictures better.
He knows.


----------



## nc0b (Dec 6, 2015)

I have two of the 50mm f/2.5, one at each house. They do what I need for macro work, the cost was low (one purchased new many years ago, and one used a few years ago). Yes focus is slow and noisy, but optically I have no complaints. They are my only 50mm prime, and will be part of my kit forever.


----------



## JoFT (Dec 7, 2015)

To quit the EF 50mm f1.4 makes totally sense. If I compare my copies of



EF 50mm f1.4 US
EF 50mm f1.8STM
I could not find any reason to shoot with the f1.4... (except the 2/3 extra f-stop)


I hope the will release a new version being competitive to the 50mm f1.4 Art having IS build in...
For me f2.0 would be ok, but I would prefer f1.4 and an 800€ price tag...


----------



## George D. (Dec 10, 2015)

martti said:


> Today it was the first time I tried to shoot with the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 anywhere near wide open.
> It is not very good shot like that. In fact, it has multiple issues and the end result is not even artistic.
> There are two reasons to that, the first one that I am not an artist and the second one has to do with the quality of the lens. Shooting people in low light in parties, I prefer the old 35mm f/1.4. Shooting portraits it is either the 85mm or the 100mm. Or the Tamron zoom, if ever it comes back from the repair.
> 
> ...



Here's a similar shot from my 50/1.2L wide open herebelow for direct comparison. I don't know what they intend to improve on the (rumored) MkII but the bokeh of this lens is phenomenal.


----------



## George D. (Dec 10, 2015)

What I'm curious about is if Canon will make a departure from the 50mm towards the 55mm trend. This will justify a completely different design (hopefully not price-tag) from the 50/1.4 and not be in direct competition with the 50/1.2L. And will be a sales booster as such focal length is relatively new. Highly interesting times.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 10, 2015)

George D. said:


> What I'm curious about is if Canon will make a departure from the 50mm towards the 55mm trend. This will justify a completely different design (hopefully not price-tag) from the 50/1.4 and not be in direct competition with the 50/1.2L. And will be a sales booster as such focal length is relatively new. Highly interesting times.



I hear you on the 55mm, but I have yet to have explained to me 55mm that drives a radically different design -- do double gauss lens gods smite a lens designer with a lightning bolt if they try that?

I am a novice at deciphering lens formulas and such, but Canon's future 50L seems less about "Will Canon go 50 vs. 55" than it does "Will Canon stick with double gauss or blow it out like the Arts and Otuses?" or "Will Canon prioritize sharpness, bokeh or simply to offer a smaller lens than a pickle jar?"

- A


----------



## George D. (Dec 10, 2015)

Marketing rather than design is the main driver to me. A better 50mm sounds commonplace than a new 55mm with the same potential. And they avoid price-tag comparisons between new vs. old 50/1.4...


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 11, 2015)

I think there are five categories of 50mm lenses:

1. The f/1.8 is in the cheap category, as in kit prime lens cheap.

2. The macro lens.

3. The f/1.4 is in the mid level category.

4. The f/1.2 is in the L category, geared for portraits and technology show off.

5. The uber 50+ f/1.4 lenses made by Sigma, Zeiss, and Nikon.

Now, the last lens has the max aperture of the mid level 50mm, but is in the wrong price bracket, and is in the price bracket of the L lens, but has a different purpose (sharpness vs bokeh).

I don't see Canon stop making a mid-level 50mm lens because it started making a lens with a similar spec that costs about twice as much.

As for the f/1.2L, I think it serves a different niche market than the ubers, and doubt the manufacturing of the two lenses is mutually exclusive.

IMHO, Canon will upgrade the 50mm f/1.4 (maybe a bit slower) with IS & full ring USM, and price it around $550. Then they'll make an uber 50mm (maybe a bit longer) f/1.4L with sharpness to match the new 50MP sensors.

As for having too many choices in a specific focal length (range), which might be confusing, Canon makes four 70-200mm lenses, four 50mm lenses, and five 70/75-300mm lenses. It's only a question of whether there's money in it or not, and my impression is there is.


----------



## hmatthes (Dec 12, 2015)

Of all the fifties I've owned, my favorite for perspectives was a Konica 57mm f1.4 back in the film days...
*My vote would be a 57~58mm f1.4 USM or STM*​
My grandfather, a view camera guy, always thought that 30% longer than mathematically ideal was the finest perspective... (I never understood) 
So if 43+mm is ideal for full frame (Suggestions?) then 57mm would be great.
If the medium format cameras ideal is 75~80mm, it is no wonder that I loved the 105mm Mamiya

But the fifty seems burned into our culture...


----------



## jedy (Jan 8, 2016)

I could see Canon wanting to compete with Sigma and producing a new 50mm L but Canon sell a lot more consumer kit than their top of the line stuff. A new 50mm 1.4, if it's the same price, would make sense as I'm sure it would be a popular seller. After all, the new 50mm 1.8 is actually better in many ways than the old 50mm 1.4 and a new 50mm 1.4 might just make people opt for it over the cheaper lens.


----------

